# 2011 infinito cable rattle



## prspect06 (Jul 17, 2008)

The internal cable (rear brake) in the top tube of my 57mm infinito will rattle when the handle bars are straight and i bounce the front tire when stationary. If i turn the handle bars to the left or right and create more tension in the cable, i cannot produce the rattle. 

Any tips on how to make my infinito rattle free?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I own 2010 Infinito 57 with Campagnolo Super Record.

Turning the bars should not change the cable tension. Can you show pix of your setup?


----------



## scinfinito (Apr 27, 2011)

I recabled my Infinito this weekend and I used a tip from my LBS (La Dolce Velo in San Jose, CA) for this problem. You'll need a piece of brake housing about the length of the internal cable route and three rubber cable donuts. Make sure the cable donuts have a snug fit on the cable. Disconnect the brake cable from the rear brake and pull the cable into the frame. Remove the cable grommet near the rear brake. Push the cable out of the frame (you might need to use an angled pick or bent wire to fish it out). Insert the cable donuts one at a time and use the brake housing to stagger them within the frame. Replace cable grommet and attach brake cable.


----------



## mness (Feb 9, 2005)

That rattle has been bugging me since I got my Infinito on April. I'll have to try your tip, thanks.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Speaking of changing the cabling...

I'm thinking about buying an Infinito, and would like an upgrade path for Ultegra Di2 in the future.
I've called a couple of bike places to see if something a bit larger than the cable would fit through those internal cabling holes.

One shop said "I don't think so", and another shop said "The cable is routed through the hollow frame tubes. There is plenty of room."

Which one do I believe?

Thanks!


----------



## scinfinito (Apr 27, 2011)

competitivecyclist.com specs an Infinito build with a Dura Ace 7970 Di2 groupset. You could give them a call to see if they have actually built one 888-276-7130. Also, you should check with Bianchi USA 510-264-1001.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you for the numbers! I may call Bianchi USA to inquire about some of the different color options and differences between years. I like that blue one a lot.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

So I called Bianchi USA to ask about the Di2 through the internal cabling holes. They are saying they are bike specific, and that there are only a couple of Bianchi frames that can accommodate the cable. They didn't think the Infinito could.

I don't know if the guy I spoke with was mechanically inclined in any way, or was just accustomed to the sales end, so I'm not sure what to believe.

I also called the folks at Competitive Cyclist. They did not think it would work either. They said you could probably make it work by drilling some holes into the frame, but that would void the warranty.

From what I understand, the Ultegra wire harness is supposed to be thinner than the Dura Ace harness, but Ultegra Di2 hasn't been released. So who knows if it would work without modification or not.


----------



## Slider21 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi there, I have just set up an infinito with Dura ace DI2, there is no way that I would be drilling holes to enable the cable to go inside the tube. Also, on my first ride (this morning) I have the same rattle from the brake cable. Mine is a 59 cm frame, I'll be keen to see if the above remedy fixes the rattle.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Did your Di2 use internal routing, or external?


----------



## Slider21 (Aug 26, 2011)

No, I've gone external, the oltre has a DI2 specific frame, but they are too expensive. I also grabbed 3 cable donuts and fixed the rattle in the rear brake cable in about 5 minutes as per instructions from a previous post. Thanks guys.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

Supposedly the Ultegra Di2 wire is smaller than the Dura Ace. I wonder if that would fit internally?


----------



## Slider21 (Aug 26, 2011)

My initial thoughts are that it won't fit, I keep looking at the recesses for the internal cables and wish it did fit. Not to worry, I did my 1st real ride on her today, 90 k's and it was absolutely fantastic, the frame absorbed any rough roads beautifully. The rear derailed cable did unplug going through some roadworks though.


----------



## Kodi Crescent (Aug 3, 2011)

I understand Calfee now has a Di2 carbon frame modification service. Maybe I'll do that after the frame warranty expires.


----------

